# speaker load on my YRM-1



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi-
I think the nominal output impedance of my YRM-1 is 8 ohm. I've been running it into my new 4 ohm cab. I'm assuming this is ok, if not ideal, given that it has two speaker outputs (speaker and ext.), was likely designed to run two 8 ohm cabs and that it is robust enough to handle 4 ohms. Should I be looking at switching the cab to two 16 ohm speakers to go 8 ohm? 
thanks


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You are correct, it was designed to run one or two 8 ohm speakers, so it will be fine running at 4 ohms. The 4x10 combo (SC version) had 8ohm speakers in series-parallel for an 8 ohm load plus an ext. spkr. jack which would have been intended for an 8ohm external cab. Using both int. and ext. spkrs. would result in a total of 4 ohm load.
It may put out a few more watts into 8 ohm, but will probably not be noticeable. Not worth switching speakers over.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

jb welder said:


> You are correct, it was designed to run one or two 8 ohm speakers, so it will be fine running at 4 ohms. The 4x10 combo (SC version) had 8ohm speakers in series-parallel for an 8 ohm load plus an ext. spkr. jack which would have been intended for an 8ohm external cab. Using both int. and ext. spkrs. would result in a total of 4 ohm load.
> It may put out a few more watts into 8 ohm, but will probably not be noticeable. Not worth switching speakers over.


Thanks! a lot (to fill 10 character limit)


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Mine came with the original Y-212 cab with two 8Ohms Marsland speakers for 4Ohms load....


----------

